# Rappelz Graphic Problem



## Ramezm (Apr 16, 2008)

My character is all white... and a few graphic problems...

Anyone know what i can do??


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

System specs, driver details.


----------



## Ramezm (Apr 16, 2008)

Intel 82845(G) <----- graphic card
512 RAM
Intel Pentium 4 CPU 1.70GHz

Its really random too. 

When i start playing its perfect.

Then after 10 mins my character is white

Then it will leave after a


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

"_Then it will leave after a......_" ???

Reinstall your chipset drivers, graphics driver and DirectX, then reboot.

Go to Start > Run > dxdiag > Display tab and run the 2 tests. Any problems listed in the Notes box?

You have also posted on the official Rappelz forum (*link*). Let us know if you get a solution from there, it might help others with the same problem.


----------



## Ramezm (Apr 16, 2008)

no one answers over there, anyways sorry i meant it leaves after a bit.

Yea ill do the test. Ill post when i do


----------



## Ramezm (Apr 16, 2008)

I did 2 tests and no problems were found


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Have you reinstalled or updated your drivers?


----------



## Ramezm (Apr 16, 2008)

I have updated and it did something, now when i open the game at the login screen there is a background now instead of a black one... But the gray thing still happens randomly...


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

You could try installing a patch from *here*, but it looks like your onboard graphics device is not supported by the game.

Minimum Requirements
CPU: Pentium-III 800MHz
Graphics: 128 MB 3D accelerator VGA card
RAM: 512 MB
DirectX 9.0C

Recommended Requirements
CPU: Pentium-IV 2.0GHz
Graphics: 128 MB 3D accelerator VGA card
RAM: 1024 MB
DirectX 9.0c


----------



## Ramezm (Apr 16, 2008)

And its pretty laggy too, i went to my friends house, and man was it faster...

So what can i do about it

Oh and i think i pass the minimum req

its weird cause when i use to play WoW it was perfect...


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Have you installed the patch?

The game's minimum requirements are for a 128mb graphics card. You have an Intel onboard graphics system, not a card.

Go into BIOS and increase the video RAM to 128mb. This is shared system RAM, so might not work if the game needs the more advanced features of a dedicated graphics card.


----------



## Ramezm (Apr 16, 2008)

Which patch do i need to install.

Sorry but whats BIOS

oh, is it in dxdiag?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I'm not saying the patch will definitely make the game work. It's possible that your onboard graphics device is not supported by the game.

Link to patches - *http://rappelz.gpotato.com/download/index.php*

Check which version of Rappelz you've got, and then select the appropriate patch from the list.

Is this the driver you updated to? *http://downloadcenter.intel.com/det...&OSFullName=Windows* XP Home Edition&lang=eng*

To see the BIOS, keep tapping the Delete key at startup just after pressing the power on switch. Find the setting for shared video memory (or UMA Frame Buffer Size) and change it to 128mb. Save settings (very important) and then exit. The computer will reboot and Windows will start.

*http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070916140246AAxRco6*


----------



## Ramezm (Apr 16, 2008)

alright, thank you very much, there was a patch like 2 days ago and i got it so im pretty sure i got the newest one.

Ill try it when i get home, right now im on my laptop somewhere, but again thank you very much Koala, sorry just gotta ask u a question, would 128 be the best for me?


----------



## Ramezm (Apr 16, 2008)

oh and by the way that is the one i downloaded


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

128mb is the minimum required by the game, so don't go any lower than this.

If you go any higher then you're taking vital RAM away from Windows. With only 512mb RAM installed, there's not much to spare, so 128mb is the best option.

I still don't think it will work without a proper graphics card, but hoping to be pleasantly surprised. Good luck :smile:


----------



## Ramezm (Apr 16, 2008)

Its wierd though, its soo random, sometimes its perfect, then all of a sudden.....


Why does it do that?

Oh and when i updated it there was a big diffrence though


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

When games work fine for a few minutes and then start developing artifacts or cause the screen to black out, it's usually a power or heat problem, but can also be related to old/faulty drivers or damaged/insufficient RAM, among other things.


----------



## Ramezm (Apr 16, 2008)

alright thank you veryy much for these quick replys, ill get back to you when i try it 

Will i be able to fix it if its a power or heat problem


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If it's a weak power supply, then you need to replace the PSU before it causes permanent damage to the rest of your components. If it's overheating, you can reduce the temperatures by tidying the cables out of the airflow path, replacing fans and reapplying thermal paste. But we're not at that stage yet, we're still looking at improving performance and testing for compatibility.

Let us know how you get on with the BIOS setting, then I'll get you to monitor the temperatures and voltages during gameplay.


----------



## Ramezm (Apr 16, 2008)

alright, i did the BIOS setting, the frame buffer only let me pick 1MB, 8MB or 512 MB, it was on 1MB, i changed it to 512MB, ill try out rappelz later, its 12:00 right now i jsut came home and ill try it in the morning and tell u


----------



## Ramezm (Apr 16, 2008)

Meh, it didnt work, if anything it made it worse... 

what can i do?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The performance dropped because you took some RAM away from Windows and gave it to the graphics device. This is what I thought might happen. If you had 1gb of RAM instead of 512mb, then it would have more chance of working.

From a hardware point of view, I would say upgrade to a suitable graphics card. The gamers here might have some other suggestions.


----------



## Ramezm (Apr 16, 2008)

hmmm, its still laggy, but why didnt let me go to 128, oh and as soon as i click my world map, my character turns white


----------



## Ramezm (Apr 16, 2008)

BUmp...


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Bump? Have you fitted a new graphics card yet?


----------



## Ramezm (Apr 16, 2008)

Hmmm, yea, im not going to buy a new graphic card, im going to buy a new PC next week, thanks for wasting your time and helping me koala!


----------

